# TT drivers and thier watches?



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

I was alerted to a Boxter site post on what watches porsche drivers wear, but i beleive that Audi TT drivers are just as likely to wear a "good" watche.

i personally preffer Breguet (having just ordered the XX1 new model) and have a small collection of 2 Rolexs- one Sea Master II and an Oyster perpetual. Also a Jager LeCoultre reverso and a Grande retro Maurice Lacroix.

i like to collect watches, jackets and shoes!

What watches you wear, i cant believe that the TT drivers cant have a post on Watches!

Niko


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Niko*la* ?

:wink:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

no just niko, but my brother has a porsche and told me about this "traitor's" post! and i was shocked that one could think that TT drivers dont have "nice" watches!

NIKO(no "la)


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

sorry Niko..... I was pulling your chain

dont do any kind of jewelry whatsoever it would detract from my dashing good looks.....

but you might want to consider one of these if you are jealous of your brother.... :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Niko - if you do a search you'll find that tere are some amateur horologists lurking about.

I'm a Breitling man myself and was about to expand with a more dressy watch when my wife found out she was pregnant.

Hmmmn, a new watch I don't need, or keep the money for the bairn. :roll:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Omega for my sunday best, I have about 6 in total though that I wear regularly


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm sure Kingcutter will be along sometime - he's a watch man. He had a Panerai but has just sold it IIRC and bought something else.

Me - trusty TAG Heuer


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

...ok this isnt jewelry, but if I have to put something on my wrist - its usually a Sunnto.

http://www.suuntocampaigns.com/D9/


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Tag Heuer 2000 - old and reliable - engagement pressy

Cartier - Santos de, Automatic - evening wear

Omega Seamaster GMT Automatic, day-to-day

PC Clock, bottom right hand corner, use more than all the rest!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Don't ask me for advice :lol:

but i'm pretty good at selling them :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I got a Versace Madison something or other, my mum bought me looks stunning, just the crown thing keeps fecking breaking! :x


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Don't ask me for advice :lol:
> 
> but i'm pretty good at selling them :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I bought an Armani Dress watch to accompnay my Breitling a while back, and as I'm not often in a suit, didn't wear it that often. The battery ran out and I went to get it changed - instead of the battery being out of juice the entire inside of the watch had rusted up.

I've worn it maybe a maximum of four times. But had it long enough for the warranty to have run out. And the situation I'm in is that it would cost as much to repair (almost) as it would to buy another.

So, funnily enough, I'll never buy another.

Same happened to one of the ones my Missus has too.

She's much happier with her Tag now - especially as she got it for a third of the price because that particular colour face was being discontinued...


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink:

Jaeger-LeCoutre Gran Sport nuff said :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Anyone able to tell me the time then?


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

I've got one of the original limited edition Fossil TT watches (as arranged by scotty (IIRC)).

and a Santos de Cartier for best.

Justin


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Do everything in this old thing, seems to be bullet proof.

But 5 years ago gave it to a 3 month old child to play with and it smashed the glass in seconds!


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

"Jaeger-LeCoutre Gran Sport nuff said " from Pas_55

now that is a nice time piece!!!

really i think a man needs only be tested on his watch, shoes and jackets!!

niko


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Looks like a puffs watch to me !


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: 
But that's not a Gran Sport :wink:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

pas_55 don't worry the people in the know know! lol.

only playing, i got the reverso, was thinking of getting a new Jagger, but i got a good price on a Breguet.

niko


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Or at least not the one I've got :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

This one then ?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

I did this thread ages ago on this Forum,thats why i did it on the Boxter forum to see if reaction was the same. :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Dont spend much on watches as i tend to ruin them very quickly !! got about twenty watches now.

Kenneth cole .Bought this a few weeks ago in new york $195 bargain :wink:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Kell said:


> I bought an Armani Dress watch to accompnay my Breitling/quote]
> 
> That must look silly with two watches on at once :roll:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Either a Dunhill or Technomarine for me.

If you had upto Â£2k to spend on a watch, what would you buy? Pics please


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nando said:


> Either a Dunhill or Technomarine for me.
> 
> If you had upto Â£2k to spend on a watch, what would you buy? Pics please


A Timex and keep the change. Â£2k on a watch is, IMHO, a very bad waste of money... :lol:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

I love my watches too!
i have a Breitlings Wings Automatic, cant fid the exact model pic..









A Cartier Roadster (Grad present)










Tag Heuer 2000 (won it in a golf wager)

and my fave my Rolex Explorer II










im actually planning on getting the Chanel J12 next, i really like the look of that


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Sorry all just don't get the watch thing, never worn one since my casio calculator died [smiley=bigcry.gif]










RIP


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

As far as I am concerned, I'd stay well clear off brands that aren't *primarily *in the watch business but do watches to add to their line of products.

As such I'd never buy an armani, dunhill, kenneth cole etc. Stick to watch-making brands - you know the ones :roll:

I have only 1 watch at a time which I replace when I lose it  
(usually take it off at a public toilet to wash hands and forget it)

I've had this for a couple of years and am very happy with it.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

I don't think i would admit to hanging around in Public toilets.  :lol: :wink:


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

kingcutter said:


> I don't think i would admit to hanging around in Public toilets.  :lol: :wink:


So when you're in the pub/club you never visit one then?


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Ordered a Rolex sub date early june. Told it shouldnt be more than six months  Current watch, Tag kirium chrono with plum dial.
Saw a guy pull up the other day in a nice merc. He stepped out looking very sharp in an immaculate suit. Looked to see what watch he was wearing... it was a G-Shock! How does anyone expect to be taken seriously wearing a Casio as their dress watch! No credibility, no style :roll:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Niko said:


> really i think a man needs only be tested on his watch, shoes and jackets!!
> 
> niko


BOL 10X


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

dee said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > really i think a man needs only be tested on his watch, shoes and jackets!!
> ...


 Your proberly right, seeing that one or two Mods seem to be lacking in this department :-* . But given a choice of how to be tested, i'd rather walk round with a nice watch than with them hanging out :lol:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

I also donâ€™t see the point in buying a watch from a fashion brand, if you actually appreciate a classy and interesting watch you have to go for the watch makers.

I seen the new channel watch, was not to impressed I think for that money you could have something with more heritage.

Looks like most people have a Breitling

Niko

Please Dee tell me on first glance with out standing next to your TT can you be assessed? Like he said before getting out of a nice merc wearing a casio is not the way. I think a watch says a lot about you.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Niko said:


> wearing a casino


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Tag Heuer 2000 Chronograph (automatic)

Breitling (forget the model)

Omega De Ville

and a mont blanc something or other the ex girlfriends parents bought me :?


----------



## TTurbo (Jul 5, 2002)

Rolex GMT2
Rolex Daytona (stainless steel)
Panerai Power Reserve Destro

Wanted the bottom 2 for about 3 years before getting them, then they both arrived within 3 months of each other and left me a bit skint.

I think that's me finished with watches until I'm quite a bit older and can wear a Patek.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

A few of guy's at work use this site a bit http://www.watches.co.uk/ I have never used it or spoken to "John" :lol: myself but i believe he has a good reputation

Mind you i bet most of you have this bookmarked


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

dee said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > really i think a man needs only be tested on his watch, shoes and jackets!!
> ...





Niko said:


> Please Dee tell me on first glance with out standing next to your TT can you be assessed? Like he said before getting out of a nice merc wearing a casio is not the way. I think a watch says a lot about you.


If you honestly believe a man is assesed by the clothes and jewelry he wears, and the car he drives you are an incredibly shallow person!

By your reckoning a person dedicating their life to helping those in need, whether it be in Africa, Asia or Great Britain, who wears no clothes or jewelry of note and has no car is not a man of stature!?

The only thing that can be measured on a person with expensive material possesions is that they (or their parents...) are wealthy enough to afford them..... or that they are a puff :roll: 

enjoy life in the shallow end - until of course Ferragamo start making life vests... :wink:


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

dee said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I truly agree with you - HOWEVER I think Niko's point was that some things don't mix. You can't turn up in a suit, a Mercedes and a casio G-Shock :lol:

Lose the first two and you're fine.

It's the same as wearing a suit and trainers :roll:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

I too like my watches..........

Currently have a Rolex Oyster Perpetual and a Breitling Bentley....since buying the Breitling I find I no longer need to work out in the gym LOL 

Dave 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I only ever have 1 watch. I buy it because I like it and then wear it till I find something else. My current watch that I coveted for many years is a Breitling Blackbird... almost exactly the same as the pictured one. I bought it and haven't found another watch I'd prefer to wear


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

silkman said:


> As far as I am concerned, I'd stay well clear off brands that aren't *primarily *in the watch business but do watches to add to their line of products.
> 
> As such I'd never buy an armani, dunhill, kenneth cole etc. Stick to watch-making brands - you know the ones :roll:


By buying a Â£150 watch instead of a Â£1,500 one, I thought I was doing the right thing - especially as it would rarely get worn. Like I say, I've had it about three years and it got worn a maximum of four times. However, I think if I do get another, then it *will* be by a decent watchmaking brand, but not mega expensive. Â£1,500 is two months' at the nursery for our little girl so I can't afford to justify spending that cash on a watch any more.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

TTotal said:


> This one then ?


Yep that's my one but,on a bracelet.


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Gotta say I'm with Dee/Kell on this, anything that hits 4 figures for a watch is on the excessive side...

I mean, for example, looking at watches.co.uk, there's a Rolex for Â£15.5k??!!!  

For Â£15.5k??? Ok, what would you rather have?










or

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/thejepster/searay230.jpg

I'm quite happy with my Â£300 Tissot thanks and am saving up for the speedboat!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Raymond Weil W1, Swatch Wafer Chrono, Phone


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I have a bog standard Fossil blue and a couple of Kenneth Coles.

Watches - nice, but not the be all and end all to me.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

1. Tag heuer 6000 chronometer
2. Current Omega Seamaster
3. 1956 Omega Seamaster
4. Omega Speedmaster (won prize)
5. WW11 Jaeger le coutre fighter pilot's watch
6. Dunhill facet (Dunhill have been making watches for nearly 100 years so should not be confused with nouveau brands like Armani, Gucci etc)
7. Rolex Seadweller (my pride and joy - had to wait for 3 years)
8. Casio G shock - 'save gay whales' or some other special edition

My wife 'left behind' 1 Cartier Tank Horloge, and 1 1933 Deco enamalled Rolex.

Am waiting for a Daytona Cosmograph.

Brietling is a bit too large and in your face for me.

I have lost Â£000s on cars and expensive electrical goods over the years. I have lost very little all at on my watch purchases.

S'funny how some cannot see any value in Â£2K for a fine piece of mechanical engineering in a watch, yet can happily waste Â£40K on a car to see Â£10k disappear in <1 year.

Still i am glad everyone does not wear a decent watch.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> I have lost Â£000s on cars and expensive electrical goods over the years. I have lost very little all at on my watch purchases.
> 
> S'funny how some cannot see any value in Â£2K for a fine piece of mechanical engineering in a watch, yet can happily waste Â£40K on a car to see Â£10k disappear in <1 year.


 This is how i see it too. Spend 2.35K on a rolex its always worth 2k so its not going to cost more than Â£350 divided by however long you keep it. A thousand spent on a fashion watch is a thousand lost. Yet people think nothing of losing many times more on a car :roll: A decent mechanical watch is something that draws life from you, it couldnt function without you, becomes a part of you. Its difficult for me to understand how anyone with an apprecation of cars wouldnt appreciate a fine watch. Unless of course people only bought their car on its perceived "style" Then a "fashion" watch would ( i suppose ) do :wink:


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

TTurbo said:


> Rolex GMT2
> Rolex Daytona (stainless steel)
> Panerai Power Reserve Destro
> 
> ...


 Nice choice of watches. Did you consider a sub instead of the GMT? I lost a lot of sleep choosing between the two. A Panerai is next on my list [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

stephengreen said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I have lost Â£000s on cars and expensive electrical goods over the years. I have lost very little all at on my watch purchases.
> ...


...err perhaps its for the same reason many of us spend thousands on the latest computer - even though we know they are going to be worth jackshyte in next to no time... 

it provides us with a faster process speed (computer) or more comfort / safety / economy (car) etc etc etc .... and we like the way it looks in the process - both items are a quite probably a necessity... a watch however tells the time - the looking different part means its jewelry - I have no problem with your preference, afterall this and everything else is a personal preference... If anyone knows the watch/ dive computer I wear, they would probably have commented that there are products that would do what it does at a fraction of the price

BUT..... I think you'll find its not a lack of "appreciation" of fine time piece engineering blah blah blah moreover its a prioritization of major purchases... irrespective of how well they hold there value... I need a car.. I buy one I like, its going to lose "10k" etc etc thats life, I need a watch - however I couldnt care less if it was swiss engineering for over 200 years, made by hand by a white bearded master jeweler named Hans - the top right hand corner of my Nokia tells me the time just fine  I take no pleasure in jewelry except for a few modelst cuff links.

I am disgusted however at the thought that a man can be assesed by the watch or clothes he wears... unlike *silkman* I dont believe *niko's* post was in reference to how well they "match" but simply the assumption that as a person is or may be judged by what they wear... :x


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I just got this one when on holiday in Barbados

http://www.aatime.com/productdetail.asp?productid=3020

I have also got an old Tag F1 and a Paul Smith watch for everyday.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

dee said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


You are right of course, a watch purchase has to be prioritized same as anything else. But we are assesed by our clothes, watches, or cars. It's simply naive to think anything else. How many people turn up to the office in tracksuits? How many get admitted to trendy nightclubs wearing trainers? Try going as a prospective buyer of a country estate in a cavalier. You may not agree with it, but its a fact of life.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

thejepster said:


> Gotta say I'm with Dee/Kell on this, anything that hits 4 figures for a watch is on the excessive side...
> 
> I mean, for example, looking at watches.co.uk, there's a Rolex for Â£15.5k??!!!
> 
> ...


Don't lump me into that category just yet - my Breitling cost just over a grand, but I wear it everyday. What I couldn't justify was spedning the same again on a watch I'd wear once every six months at best.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

stephengreen said:


> How many people turn up to the office in tracksuits? - it casual friday tomorrow... I'd send you a photo if I could be arsed... :wink:
> How many get admitted to trendy nightclubs wearing trainers?  - When is the last time you went - most people do now actually wear trainers!!! 8)
> 
> Try going as a prospective buyer of a country estate in a cavalier. You may not agree with it, but its a fact of life.  - This is my favorite... and the reason i'm replying...
> ...


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

thejepster said:


> Gotta say I'm with Dee/Kell on this, anything that hits 4 figures for a watch is on the excessive side...
> 
> I mean, for example, looking at watches.co.uk, there's a Rolex for Â£15.5k??!!!
> 
> ...


And I thought the Mini soft-top looked bad!


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

dee said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> > How many people turn up to the office in tracksuits? - it casual friday tomorrow... I'd send you a photo if I could be arsed... :wink:
> ...


The fact you seem to gain pleasure proving yourself the exception to the rule, doesn't mean the rule doesn't exist :wink:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I took advantage of the weak dollar earlier this year and added a Ltd Edition Breitling Navitimer to wrist. Love it, not too big.....i'll try and find a piccy.

Here we go:









it's pretty unique (for Breitling) to have the crown on the LHS.


----------



## ARTT (Dec 27, 2004)

TAG 6000 Series.

Worn everyday for the last 5 years.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

r1 said:


> I took advantage of the weak dollar earlier this year and added a Ltd Edition Breitling Navitimer to wrist. Love it, not too big.....i'll try and find a piccy.
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> ...


Great watch one of my favs Tiff has one and buy yourself a tan calf strap looks great for a change :wink:


----------



## TTurbo (Jul 5, 2002)

Never really considered the Sub for some reason, initially I wanted a blue and red GMT but every older one I saw had faded quite a lot on the blue so I ended up with the red and black. To be honest I prefer that watch to the Daytona which is quite hard to read and doesn't have a date on it.



stephengreen said:


> TTurbo said:
> 
> 
> > Rolex GMT2
> ...


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Hi

Ive got a Rolex Sub, the same as TTotals, I love it, and it goes diving with me.

Cheers

JustinP


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Got me the blue one. Titanium + sapphire glass.
First watch to survive a year as I use it every day. If I work on the car, computer, cut sidepanels for computers...
Great watch, and not too expensive! 8)​


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Dee, I think you misunderstood what I meant by "assessed". I did not mean assessed in the way that what justifies your life or your past accomplishments. I think if your talking about that itâ€™s a bit too much for a TT forum.

All I meant was that people judge others all the time. You donâ€™t notice it sometimes and other times you do. Example, people will judge you on your car selection. You could have easily bought a less attention seeking car (not saying you bought it to be seen.) but you chose the TT as you liked it. They say variation is the spice of life. In choosing a watch, in my opinion, it is something personal and something that says a lot about you. About what you like or the way you feel about materialistic objects. I still wear swatches, Casioâ€™s but I also wear breguetâ€™s and jaegers le coulter's. Depends on my mood, where I going or how I want to be perceived. A watch in my view is an object that is more than a car, a car you change every 5 years or 3 years in some cases. A watch is something you wear for your life time and then pass it on to another. It never comes into fashion, but never out of fashion. A good watch is classy, timeless. (No pun intended)

So when I mean jackets watches and shoes, I say from my own point that for men it is the most detailed and personal selection you can make. I take joy in selecting theses objects.

The point of theses expensive watches are in the detail, if you appreciate the time take and the detail of the watch and the movement it can be seen as an art form just as any other.

Niko


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

ok Niko :wink: ...anyway I've got two Breitlings from thailand :roll: - I was going to take photo of me wearing them with my Saville row suit, Christian Lacroix tie and cuff links and my Ferragamo loafers draped accross my TT.... but my girfriend wouldnt take the photo..... :?


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

tell her to hold out until your in monaco outside some huge yacht with a massive Cuban cigar in your hand! :wink: and dont forget to let the medalion hang out over an open shirt! 

niko


----------



## Dubnut (May 2, 2005)

Yep - Rolex sub date for me. Had it about 5 years and still looks like new and funny thing is people still remark on it, particul'arly those who know timepieces.

Another funny thing is I never spoke to TTotal at gaydon but i DID notice his sub.......

G


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

so it sounds like its worth maybe taking advantage of the weak dollar, but are watches in the states generally cheaper or about the same as uk?

niko


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Niko said:


> so it sounds like its worth maybe taking advantage of the weak dollar, but are watches in the states generally cheaper or about the same as uk?
> 
> niko


Hi

I bought my Rolex Submariner Date in December last year. When I went to Florida in March this year I checked the prices. It was actually more expensive in Florida. The sales man said they had had 2 price increases in the last 12 months to keep the price consistent across the world. I went into 3 Rolex Dealers and they all said the same.

Cheers

Justin


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

suppose, they have to, as then it kinda unfair for such a change in price, but i mean for uk based people going to the states to buy we might be able to get a good price due to the currency exchange. got a friend in NYC now going to email and see if there is any good deals around.

niko


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Of course for true class and exclusivity you need the TTOC Fossil Watch - only 25 made!

And the last few are available in the TT Owners Club shop - but be quick 

http://ttoc.co.uk/catalog/product_info. ... 2669dc4490


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

jampott said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > If you had upto Â£2k to spend on a watch, what would you buy?
> ...


I agree with jampot -
I have a Vacheron Constantin, an Audemars Piguet
and a Patek Philippe.
All of which I inherited.

Whilst it is very nice to wear them, (at no cost to myself)
a combined value of about the same as my TT is absolute nonsense.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

which models of your watches do you have?
i was looking at Audemars Piguet royal oak and the Constantin both amazing watches, as for Patek to old for me. any chance of pictures?

niko


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jgoodman00 said:


> thejepster said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta say I'm with Dee/Kell on this, anything that hits 4 figures for a watch is on the excessive side...
> ...


I have to say that I'd take the Rolex over that ugly ungainly lardy, blobby plastic floating caravan any day! :wink:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Niko said:


> which models of your watches do you have?
> i was looking at Audemars Piguet royal oak and the Constantin both amazing watches, as for Patek to old for me. any chance of pictures?
> 
> niko


I don't what models they are;
they are from the late 1940's (I have the original guarrantee for the
Vacheron) and early 1950's;
all very plain and understated .... I shouldn't think that whatever
models they are,that they would be available any more.

Repairs have been problematic and outrageously expensive


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

A Breitling B1 and some old G-Shock


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

It used to be considered VERY bad form for a gentleman to wear a watch OF ANY KIND, as it made him appear overly concerned with the passing of time. :wink:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

jampott said:


> It used to be considered VERY bad form for a gentleman to wear a watch OF ANY KIND, as it made him appear overly concerned with the passing of time. :wink:


So what?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> It used to be considered VERY bad form for a gentleman to wear a watch OF ANY KIND, as it made him appear overly concerned with the passing of time. :wink:


...like it also used to be good form to piss in a bowl passed around under the dinner table between courses. :wink: b


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

r1 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > It used to be considered VERY bad form for a gentleman to wear a watch OF ANY KIND, as it made him appear overly concerned with the passing of time. :wink:
> ...


So nothing... just a passing comment. Pretty on-topic (for me) on a watch thread, I thought?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

jampott said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Yes, fairly on topic I guess. You just reminded me of Brent in The Office when he goes on his date desperately recalling useless facts. 

In the spirit of things: A jiffy is an actual measurement equal to 1/100th of a second.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

r1 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > r1 said:
> ...


Are you sure it's not a brown padded envelope for sending your watches away in for repair :?: :wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Tag Heuer Monaco Automatic Chronograph:










Tag Heuer 6000 Automatic Chronograph










Want a Panerai next I reckon.


----------

